# Series 2 Upgrade with a 160GB Laptop Hard Drive



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

It took some learning and doing, but I just finished installing a Seagate Laptop 160 GB ST9160821A-RK ATA 2.5 inch drive in my Series 2 TiVo that originally had an 80 GB drive.

I opted for this drive, because it has very low 5 Volt power consumption, and since it's a laptop drive, it runs very very quiet and generates very little heat.

I got it on sale for $99.98 at Office Depot, but it can be had for about the same price at www.newegg.com/

I wanted a really quiet cool running drive for my bedroom TiVo. Cool means the built in TiVo fan will not cut on often. The drive is quieter than the fan.

Because I did not have a PC with earlier than Windows Vista and an old desktop did not address more than 137 GB, I used the FULL BACKUP option that copied everything from the original drive to the NEW one. It copied everything including the software, the settings, the season passes and ALL of the recordings.

The bootable CD did not need the Windows drive. So, it was disconnected. It took eight hours with two four hour tries, but it was worth it. The first try failed, and I got no software bootup. *The second try worked within minutes and booted up like it was an ordinary powerup after a powerdown.*

I chose the Seagate, also, because I believe that it is the only laptop hard drive with a 5 year warranty. I did need, however. a 3.5 desktop adapter with power and IDE cable adapter for the 2.5 hard drive. Luckily, I had an old one from 10 years, ago. If you need one, they can be had for about $10 delivered from eBay.

So, it was really worth the hassle. Now, I have 192 hours of recording time.


----------



## Rcspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,
I want to attempt the full copy with my Tivo also. Just got mine about a month ago with a 40g hard drive. I want to install a 160. When I looked at the command line to do the full copy, there is one character I am not quite sure of. Here is the command line I have found from Hindsdale.

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

Between "hdc" and "mfsrestore" there is a straight line. How do I type this or does that just mean to "space" there??? I feel a bit stupid about this question. Is there somthing I'm missing on my keyboard?

thanks,

rcspeed


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is called a pipe, which on Unix bases OSes, allows you to run two commands at once, where one command "pipes" data to the other.
On most US keyboards you get it by pressing shift backslash ("\"). That key is mostly above the main enter/return key, and on occasion to the left of the Z key.

The normal slash ("/"), shifted makes the question mark.


----------

